# S.S. Laughton



## AnneR (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd be grateful if someone can give me any details about this ship which was lost in the Atlantic Ocean in the late 1800s. I've found a transcription on the Westoe Cemetery Monumental Inscriptions that it was lost in 1889, but this cannot be correct, I believe it to be more like 1899. Many thanks, Anne


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Anne,built by Raylton Dixon M,brough yard#207 for N.V.Stoom Mij R,dam(Wm Ruys&Son)R,dam as the NOORD BRABAND
1891 sold toCommercial S.S.Co London Re Laughton O.N.99018
1893 owners becme B.J Sutherland&Co Newcastle
1895 owner becme Sutherland S.S.Co Ltd(B.J.Sutherland mgrs)
1899 went missing after sailing Newport News on the 24th Jan,on voyage New Orleans to Copenhagen,general cargo.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Anne.
I see that you've had some help already.
Find your way around and get to know the crew.
Have a good voyage.


----------



## benboats (Jun 27, 2005)

*S.S.Laughton*

Hello Anne , In the cemetery at Longside, A village 7 miles from Peterhead there is a stone monument to my grandfather,s brother .William Simpson, Mech./engineer ,S.S. Laughton , lost with all hands in Atlantic Gale 1899 on passage from Newport News to Copanhagan .The family came from this village and my grandfather went on to be a Master Mariner and later a Gravesend Pilot with Trinity House .I don,t suppose you have a photo of the stone you could e-mail me ,as I would be very grateful .I have tried to geta photo of the ship but have not had any success so far .
Best Regards , Mike


----------



## Eleanor Fraser (Feb 20, 2015)

I am the great grand daughter of Douglas Simpson, Grand daughter of Helen Simpson who was sister to William Simpson who was lost with S. S. Laughton I have a picture of the grave marker and also a picture of the ship. If you wish me to send it along I can do so.


----------



## DavidD (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Anne.
Have you seen http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?140043 ?
David


----------

